# Olympus 8000 'tough' possible virus?



## localsurfa (Nov 19, 2009)

I turned on my Olympus 8000 tough recently to find that it still thought it was plugged into the computer with the menu that comes up when it is connected with the usb cable. Ive tryed taking the battery out and draining it and recharging it but everytime i turn it on this menu comes up. I think it might be a virus as a message came up on the computer. Is there a way to reset the camera or wipe it if i need to? Its fustrating as im on my 2nd week of a 2 and a half month trip in India so im using internet cafes and have no way to take pictures for the rest of my trip. I dont know much about technology so any help at all is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello Localsurfer

Welcome to TSF:wave:

Take the battery out for at least one hour to allow all vestiges of electricity to dissipate.

Try it on another computer if possible. I know that might be difficult or even impossible when in 'travelling' mode.

If that does not work, the only other thing I can suggest it to express your concern to Olympus and seek their advice. I did look to see if there was a firmware that could be downloaded but the UK Olympus website only shows firmware for DSLR cameras...

As you have only just started your (expensive) trip round India, maybe purchasing another camera could be the quickest solution in capturing the memories of a lifetime.

I sincerely hope that you get the problem resolve quickly and maybe someone else can give you a solution.

Regards


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you do have a virus it will most likely be on your memory card, so try using an adapter if you can find one to copy all your photo's to a CD or DVD using a computer. You might want to run a virus scan on the card while its there and even give it a format on the PC before formatting it again in the camera. If you have the ability to run a "write all zeros" to the card as well before placing back in the camera for a format there. Not sure if a program like killdisk will work on a camera memory but you might want to give it a try.


----------

